# Fugi Addy 1.0 Mountain Bike-New Model



## sanlee (May 10, 2011)

Anyone know about about the New Model of Fugi Addy 1.0 Mountain Bike?


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

looks like a real nice womens mountain bike. I love the color scheme


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Mountain bikes here? Well OK... this Fuji forum is about as exciting as the first 100 miles of a flat TdF stage.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish the Fuji forum would liven' up a bit


----------

